# parts interchange database template?



## warlocke (Apr 13, 2006)

does anyone know of a database i can get for my website that members can add information about what parts on a vehicle interchanges with our cars? i dont care about the format (php,sql,etc...) as i can config my server to handle it but its gotta be free, i under stand it wont be perfect but just somthing that will get the job done. thanks


----------



## Grove (Jun 21, 2005)

A PHP/MySQL ought to do the trick. A user can login, either create a form where they can update data or upload a portion of new information onto the server for others to see. Each user would have his or her own data to update to a dedicated portion of the database/server.

Are you aware of the coding process involved?


----------



## warlocke (Apr 13, 2006)

Grove said:


> A PHP/MySQL ought to do the trick. A user can login, either create a form where they can update data or upload a portion of new information onto the server for others to see. Each user would have his or her own data to update to a dedicated portion of the database/server.
> 
> Are you aware of the coding process involved?



lol i dont know a dang thing about coding php or anything lol, id like to learn, but im looking for somthing pre made, although i know my chances of that are slim as heck. 

thanks.

if you could give me a spot to help code it that might help.


----------



## DJ-Zep (Mar 11, 2006)

I'm not sure I totally understand what you want. Maybe a wiki would work? http://www.mediawiki.org


----------



## warlocke (Apr 13, 2006)

well what i want. and a wiki might work but i dont know how to set one up.

but its basically something that members of fordfestiva and fordaspire.com can open up, and see what parts will interchange with what other car. 

kinda hard to explain, i know what i want but its hard to type out lol.


----------



## Grove (Jun 21, 2005)

I'm not sure as of any premade generation coding that is available for this but give mediawiki a go. There should be instructions that support the coding process.


----------



## jhenie (Aug 1, 2010)

just anybody know how to create shoutout in html and automatically paste it.. like in facebook..


----------



## gizmo1969 (Oct 23, 2012)

DOES ANYONE KNOW WHAT A STARTER OFF A 95 FORD WINDSTAR 3.8 V6 WILL INTERCHANGE WITH THANK YOU.


----------

